
Elliptical Pool Table - noobie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KHCuXN2F3I
======
transfire
The table looks like circle, but it must be off a little otherwise there would
be only one focal point at the center. I am curious what a more elongated oval
would be like, and also what a perfectly circular table would be like.

